
Oracle's Newest Audit Tactic: Focusing on Java - based2
https://www.forbes.com/sites/danwoods/2019/01/31/oracles-newest-audit-tactic-focusing-on-java
======
75dvtwin
Although, much much smaller, base, but I would not be surprised if VirtualBox
audits will be next. I read somewhere they are already scanning IP
addresses/ports for virtual box instances, and comparing them to 'is it an
enterprise' database of IP addresses.

~~~
nunez
I thought they would be at first given its massive number of installs, but
VBox isn’t as mission-critical/exploitable for cash as Java is. I predict that
Oracle will fully open source it before running audits.

